# Fantasy Flight's Black Crusade



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

http://www.fantasyflightgames.com/edge_news.asp?eidn=2014



> Fantasy Flight Games is proud to announce Black Crusade, the fourth standalone RPG in our popular Warhammer 40,000 Roleplay line! This remarkable experience offers players a new perspective on the conflict between the Imperium of Man and the forces of Chaos by delivering the unprecedented opportunity to play as a Disciple of the Dark Gods, whether as a Chaos Space Marine or a human Servant of Chaos.


Sounds interesting... anyone else excited?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Well, well, well this should be an interesting source of fluffy goodness.

I wonder if it'll have a Warband creator like Deathwatch has a Chapter creator?


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Baron Spikey said:


> Well, well, well this should be an interesting source of fluffy goodness.
> 
> I wonder if it'll have a Warband creator like Deathwatch has a Chapter creator?


I wonder...

Wait. What... what about rules for members of the Traitor Legions? :shok:


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

damn you beat me to it katie.

But I will post the official Black Crusade page by FFG.

http://www.fantasyflightgames.com/edge_minisite_sec.asp?eidm=154&esem=1

It just has a little bit more info for the new expansion to the 40k role playing line.

BTW This page also has pictures of Dark Techpriests!!! I think I may buy the book just for that.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Not sure I'd play it, but I bet the source book would make a fun read.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

:yahoo::victory::yahoo: Nice! Another great looking FFG 40k RPG! And this time playing as the other side! I cannot wait to get my hands on it. Any idea when it's coming out?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> I wonder...
> 
> Wait. What... what about rules for members of the Traitor Legions? :shok:


Well I just presumed that would be a given, rules for a handful of Traitor Legions with the rest to be added in a further update :grin:


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Yeah, they'd probably have both if not all of the nine Traitor Legions. Definitely the BL and likely the single God Legions. If they have either the WB, AL or NL, I'll be happy.

Ah... who am I kidding, I'll be happy about it regardless.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Shame I stopped playing games like this due to lack of finding a decent group.... this one looks pretty good.


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

The real shame is all the effort FFG are putting into a terrible system. These games could be so much better if only he were not hampered by that godawful ruleset.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Azezel said:


> The real shame is all the effort FFG are putting into a terrible system. These games could be so much better if only he were not hampered by that godawful ruleset.


I hear this a lot and while I don't know enough about the system to have an opinion I do wonder if people would really like it if they started all over from Dark Heresy and redid all the books with a new ruleset.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

I don't about that. My friends and I have played both Dark Heresy and Rogue Trader and we love it. Had a few minor problems that we ultimately worked through and we've had a lot of fun playing it. And all of us are looking forward to Black Crusade. Though one of my friends has proclaimed that they should make a Dark Eldar RPG. He's a big DE fan and badly wants them to create a game starring them.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Fuck, now I am going to have to shell out another $200 for this one. Damn.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Want! Must Have!


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

Katie Drake said:


> I hear this a lot and while I don't know enough about the system to have an opinion I do wonder if people would really like it if they started all over from Dark Heresy and redid all the books with a new ruleset.


Probably not. Those books aren't cheap and FFG would win no friends if they made everyone buy them over again.

It's still a shame.


----------



## vetsgtnamaan (Feb 19, 2011)

I have no issues with the ruleset, it is a fairly quick and simple to pick up which I like. Is it perfect nope but then again try playing a campaign with the whitewolf rule system to find out just how much truly bad rules hamper everything. More complex rules do not make for a better game, a mistake many a game has made before.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Azezel said:


> The real shame is all the effort FFG are putting into a terrible system. These games could be so much better if only he were not hampered by that godawful ruleset.


I can see where you're coming from, but I disagree. In my experience, d10 systems are either stupidly simple or stupidly complex (a la Exalted 2e). Thankfully, FFG opted for the stupidly simple version for their 40k rpgs. I like being able to throw 468 d10s at once in Exalted, but I also like how you don't have to learn some arcane methodology to be able to play the 40k rpgs...it's just a percentile.

OT: FUCK YES!!! If nothing else, this book will provide the fluff I've been long craving. The closest I've ever gotten to a real picture of the traitors would be the fluff in Dark Heresy.


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

vetsgtnamaan said:


> I have no issues with the ruleset, it is a fairly quick and simple to pick up which I like. Is it perfect nope but then again try playing a campaign with the whitewolf rule system to find out just how much truly bad rules hamper everything. More complex rules do not make for a better game, a mistake many a game has made before.


I ran a two year long (and if I say so myself, very successful) Mage the Awakening campaign. The Storyteller system, while imperfect, holds no terror for me, and suits the games attached to it. Moreover, the Storyteller system is considerably simpler than the system used by the 40k RPGs.

The system used in the 40k RPGs is, _slightly_ too complex, if anything. But that's not why I dislike it. I also don't have an issue with percentile systems.

The class-and-level system used in the games, and the levels of success mechanic is the real issues. I speak as someone who generally likes class-and-level systems, but the one used in these games is far to clunky and restrictive, whilst the levels of success mechanic serves only to add needless complexity and time wasting to every action.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Playing it or not, I'll like to get my hands in that book.


----------



## Axys (Feb 23, 2011)

I agree that the books are overpriced for the system, but thankfully torrents & laptops make RPG life sooo much easier. I've played the Dark Heresy game & am currently playing Deathwatch. Unlike several others, I actually like the rules set. I've played tabletop RPGs for the past two decades and am a big proponent of stream-lining the rules to make life easier on those who run the games & I believe that FF has done that. I can't say that I'll run out and buy the books to the new expansion, (I won't call it a whole new game, because it really isn't) but I will be waiting for it to be seeded.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I've never brought any of these books, though am always tempted, I just don't know anyone I could play them with...

Anyway, are they good from a fluff perspective? Are they worth buying anyway, even if i'm not going to play the game?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

TheReverend said:


> I've never brought any of these books, though am always tempted, I just don't know anyone I could play them with...
> 
> Anyway, are they good from a fluff perspective? Are they worth buying anyway, even if i'm not going to play the game?


I haven't got _Rogue Trader_ but _Dark Heresy_ and _Deathwatch_ are both great from a fluff perspective- especially Deathwatch's latest expansion _Rites of Battle_ and it's super explosion of fluff on loads of Chapters.

Can't wait for the next DW Expansion when they tackle the last few Progenitors (Raven Guard, White Scars, Iron Hands, and Salamanders).


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

I have either read or own most of the books for Rogue Trader and Dark Heresy, and I have to say that I find Dark Heresy a bit more on the fluffy side which does fit the core of DH with you playing as agents of the Inquisition investigating and confronting hidden threats to the Imperium. Also, DH has been out much longer and has more books than RT. Though that being said, I've just gotten my hands on one of RT's two newest books, _Edge of the Abyss_ which is just about all fluff.

Ultimately, each series has good fluff in its own way. The DH has plenty on the smaller threats to the Imperium that the Inquisition battles on a daily basis, while Rogue Trader has plenty on the ragged edge of Imperial Space and what a man can encounter there, and of course, Deathwatch has plenty on the Space Marines.


----------



## StudioColrouphobia (Apr 5, 2009)

Wusword77 said:


> damn you beat me to it katie.
> 
> But I will post the official Black Crusade page by FFG.
> 
> ...


Yeah, *raises hand* guilty for the heretech-plunderer... I also posted a bigger version w a white background in my topic under Artwork...




And Axys, I'm going to pretend I didn' read that, concidering FFG make sure I have food on the table for my two children...


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

This is going to be my new Liber Chaotica. 

I've always dreamed of roleplaying as a CSM or a simple Heretic, and now... here is the rulebook that will make that happen. While I'm sure my group won't be getting into it anytime soon (we're busy with our current D&D 3.5 campaign), I bet that we're going to play it sometime next year. I guess we'll start out as little Heretics first to get a hang of the feel and the rules of the game, see if it needs any fixing (houserules can work wonders) and then jump into glorious Chaos Armour and spread some heresy.

Just thinking about the possibilities makes me drool... 
...the PCs belong to an Undivided/Slaaneshi/Khornate Biker Gang with "Raid and pillage, Burn down the village!"/"Their asses belong to Slaanesh now!"/"BREAK THEIR BACKS!" as their motto.
...a special task force made up of specialists from various Traitor Legions, undertaking seemingly impossible missions, only to realise that they are given these tasks so that their assigned Chaos Lord can get rid of the competition 
...the PCs are members of a Guardsman Regiment disbanded due to huge casualties after liberating their planet from heretical invaders and the lack of manpower (a result of heretical virus bombing of several major hives). The PCs aren't too sane for starters, and to make matters worse, they're the "I'm a soldier, I'm no good at anything but fighting" type, so they start going down the path of heresy, which might ignite a second war for the planet.

And the list of ideas goes on and on...


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

I think Fantasy Flight is doing a good job with the WHF and WH40k...I'd play these games if only I could find a group (I'm a total nub), but the books are still great for the fluff and artwork


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

Azezel said:


> The class-and-level system used in the games, and the levels of success mechanic is the real issues. I speak as someone who generally likes class-and-level systems, but the one used in these games is far to clunky and restrictive, whilst the levels of success mechanic serves only to add needless complexity and time wasting to every action.


With you to an extent on the class and level system, but I'm not seeing how the levels of success mechanic adds any great deal of time to actions? How long does it take you to figure out how much you beat your target roll by and divide it by 10? 

For most actions it doesn't make any difference other than give you or the GM an excuse to describe things in a more interesting fashion - just made it, did something in spectacular fashion, only just missed, failed spectacularly...


----------



## TheAllFather (Nov 12, 2010)

I am TOTALLY looking forward to this. I have all three Warhammer 40,000 Roleplaying games and many of the supplements, so this will be a very good thing, especially since I am all about Chaos. ^^P


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm tempted to get Black Crusade, after all I am all about Chaos :grin:, but problem is I don't know anyone I could play it with. Perhaps my local GW but i'm fairly new there, don't really know anyone.

Though the fluff alone for Chaos is enough to make me consider it.


Lord of the Night


----------

